# 2021 Halloween Card Exchange



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?

JOIN in the 2021 Halloween card exchange! 

Fire up your creative juices. It's fun - easy - and a great way to enjoy a little Halloween fun while we await the end to the latest pandemic.

Here is how it works:

Post in this thread if you wish to exchange Halloween greetings with other Halloween Forum members. Indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of greetings you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought or a little of both. With that said Sorry no e-cards do not count.

Then exchange snail mail addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange greetings and have fun!

In the hopes of getting our greetings out by Halloween I'll say a mailing deadline of Oct 23 for US, even earlier for overseas. This will give us plenty of time to shake out the cobwebs, pat ourselves back into some kind of human shape, get our dead butts off the couch, STOP binge watching Shudder TV and become a little creative again. 

Reminder many of us like to add a little swag with our greetings or get super creative with our greetings PLEASE make sure you have added enough extra postage if your greeting is oversized in anyway, some postage rates have gone up this year.

Ready... Set.... Create .. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in unlimited at this time. Will send anywhere. Message me.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Hooray! Been on the lookout for the exchange! No limit for sending this year, just shoot me a message if I haven't messaged you yet! Excited to spread some Halloween joy 🤓


----------



## cedeldp (Sep 3, 2015)

love this idea


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in! Anywhere! I have room for one more outside the US! So excited! 🎃👻


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in unlimited amount and I can mail anywhere. Just message me to trade info. I love doing this exchange.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 
will send near and far 🎃
no limit


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in, limit of 25 for me.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

(I Feel like dracula climbing out of a coffin after months of being off of HF)

I'm in!! Any amount, anywhere.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in!!! No limit for me and will send anywhere!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in! No limit and will mail anywhere. I generally try to mail around the first week of October though I have ran late a time or two.

I skipped last year but had a badly mangled card returned to me in late 2019. If anyone keeps track and didn't receive a card from me that year, please let know so I can send you a little something extra this time.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m in. First 10 will be hand drawn, then altered/tagged cards after that. I’ll ship anyplace
🖤🖤🖤 🎃 🖤 🖤🖤


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m in this year. No limit and I will mail anywhere. I usually send cards the beginning of October. Message me if interested in exchanging.


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm new to the forum (though I've been following it for a long while) but I'd love to get in on this. 

So as not to bite off more than I can chew, I'd like to keep my limit rather small for now, say, five. Shipping within the United States.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in! No limit!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I AM IN! No limit at this time and no destination too far. Just message me if I haven't messaged you.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

🖤 🎃🖤 I will participate in the Halloween card exchange. I'll send anywhere with a limit of 25. 🖤🎃🖤


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in for unlimited anywhere 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I love letters! I have Halloween stamps for U.S. but totally willing to mail to any one anywhere if it's just a letter!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in, no limit and I'll send anywhere!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can exchange with 5 people for now.Message me.USA only.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Yay! I've been waiting for this. I am in for 20 at this time and anywhere.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of my messages bounced back to me, that's never happened before. I put the wine away, & am making a list & checking it twice. No limit, I'll mail anywhere! Any folks from across the pond or up North yet?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm working out a new design & happy to have a creative distraction!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Im in for what ever comes my way. Thanks again Stinkerbell an Frog Prince for starting the thread


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am excited and have been making cards all week  Halloween cards are my favorite to make for exchanges and for my small business. It makes me so happy.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it up. I know where you are coming from.


----------



## DigitalChick (Oct 24, 2011)

I participated last year and loved it! I will be happy to do it again this year. But I can only do 10, as they take me a really long time!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m in! I guess I’m late in finding this post! No limit, and anywhere! Please message me!! 💀🎃🖤👻


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello again! I am back with a name change this year (formerly Cindy G). I have no limit and will exchange anywhere! Looking forward to another great year. 

Cindy


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone I have reached my limit.If I can send out more cards I'll post again.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I hope everyone is doing great!

I would like to exchange cards. Will send anywhere, no limit!

Thanks! 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am in again-Unlimited and anywhere


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has lots of greetings on the way 🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Got some supplies, finalizing (in thought anyway) design/style, just need to make one to be sure.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in! 25 is my limit, but I'll happily send them anywhere.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I need to pick up supplies. I hand made paper this year but haven’t finalized what I am going to add to it yet.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2021 Halloween card exchange!
> 
> ...


Hi! I would be interested in exchanging cards for Halloween again!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I'm in! 25 is my limit, but I'll happily send them anywhere.


Hi! I have your address and would be interested in exchanging again!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I'm in, no limit and I'll send anywhere!


Hi! I have your address and would be interested in exchanging cards again!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Michael_candles said:


> I AM IN! No limit at this time and no destination too far. Just message me if I haven't messaged you.


Hi! How are you? I would be interested in exchanging cards again!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

deadite_scholar said:


> I'm new to the forum (though I've been following it for a long while) but I'd love to get in on this.
> 
> So as not to bite off more than I can chew, I'd like to keep my limit rather small for now, say, five. Shipping within the United States.


Hi! I would be interested in exchanging cards!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

BromBonez said:


> I’m in. First 10 will be hand drawn, then altered/tagged cards after that. I’ll ship anyplace
> 🖤🖤🖤 🎃 🖤 🖤🖤


Hi! How are you? I would be interested in exchanging cards with you!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> (I Feel like dracula climbing out of a coffin after months of being off of HF)
> 
> I'm in!! Any amount, anywhere.


Hi! How are you? I would be interested in exchanging cards with you!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm in unlimited at this time. Will send anywhere. Message me.


Hi! How are you? I would be interested in exchanging cards again!


----------



## Can't Wait (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi All....
I am new here and would love to be a part of it. This is such a 'ghoul' idea (sorry). 
Count me in for 25 for starters....


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

NYKate said:


> Hi! I have your address and would be interested in exchanging again!


Sure! I still have yours too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

NYKate said:


> Hi! I have your address and would be interested in exchanging cards again!


My mail box doesn't have yours anymore, I'll PM you so we can exchange again!


----------



## Can't Wait (Aug 23, 2021)

.


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys. We are happy to exchange cards with anyone anywhere.
Limit it to 5 at first but the Mrs loves crafting so could up the numbers.
Happy Haunting👻👻


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

I hope it's not too late to get in on this. I'm always interested in meeting new people and getting things in the mail that aren't bills or credit card offers.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, folks....we're in again this year.

The actual haunt build is large-ish this year, so to be sure I don't ovecommit, I'm currently setting a limit at 30, and domestic U.S. only. 

We generally put ours in the mail the first week of October....PM if interested and we'll get addresses exchanged. 🎃


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I am in again!! Love the card exchange - the highlight of my year!!!! I will reach out to all those that posted prior - no limit yet and will ship anywhere!


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

I am so excited to be participating again this year with my fellow Halloween addicts! Will send anywhere, unlimited. xoxo


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has many greetings to send near and across the pond


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

We have room for a couple more card exchanges.
Post anywhere.
We are in the UK
👻👻


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Halloween Greetings,🎃 Witches 🧙‍♀️ & Warlocks 🧙‍♂️!!! Special hello to Stinkerbell! 

The haunting season has snuck up on me. I've missed the sign up for the Big Reaper. 🎃 I just noticed Halloween cards are in the stores. The dollar store anyway. Where did the summer go? It seems the older I get the faster they go by? Is it just me ? I think not being out in the stores so much? I only get out a few days a month. This is my favorite season of the year and my all time favorite holiday!! Let the fun begin. 🎃 I'm in for 31 cards, can mail a few overseas. If you would like to exchange cards please send me your info. I'll sit down when I have more time to send out exchange info. I really need to get busy. So happy to be a part of the card exchange, it's so much fun! 
Happy almost Fall y'all, 
Valerie, 🦇
Something Wicked 🕷


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

X-Pired said:


> I need to pick up supplies. I hand made paper this year but haven’t finalized what I am going to add to it yet.


Hand made paper? Oh my how fun. Always wanted to learn how to do this. But I currently have about hum, too many things going already. Can't wait to see your creations.


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello everyone! Greetings from Australia! We had a great time with this last year and are in for 20 this year. Will post anywhere! Such a great idea - especially with the COVID world keeping people apart.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

YAY! I am of course in again this year. I will take on doing 25 for now. I can send 5 of those anywhere and the other 20 in the US. Can't wait to get going on these; this is always a favorite tradition for me. 👻


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

🕸Hello everyone!🕸
I look forward to this Halloween tradition of sending out hauntingly beautiful cards! I’ve been sending cards now for numerous years with many of you ghouls and goblins! Unlimited, can send anywhere! 🎃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 
the great pumpkins trick or treat bag is full of Halloween greetings 🎃


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

🎃Very excited to do this again this year! I can do unlimited and can send anywhere!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in!! I think this is my 12th year doing this exchange, it definitely keeps me excited during the season!! I have messaged most of you but if I haven't, please PM me if you would like to exchange!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I've reached my limit for this year! Now to start making the cards...


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi everyone! Thank you for all your responses - we've reached our limit for this year! YAY!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh I am in! I've been awol for awhile but I always loved the card swap. It's perfect to get me out of my creative rut! Right now, no limit, mailing to US only.


----------



## DarkSparkle (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey guys! New here but happy to find some fellow Halloween weirdos 🧡
I'd love to join in the card exchange but is there anyone else in the UK that wants to swap with me?


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Michael_candles said:


> I AM IN! No limit at this time and no destination too far. Just message me if I haven't messaged you.


Hi! Let's exchange cards!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my card designed planned Half the battle. Still have plenty of room on my list.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't even started on the card design, but I did just buy Halloween stamps!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Got my card designed planned Half the battle. Still have plenty of room on my list.


Same! I’m almost done with my Reaper projects, but my card idea was begging to be put down on paper, so I finally made a prototype and have gathered my supplies. I doubt I’ll get them out any earlier than early October; am anxious to get going on them.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I haven't even started on the card design, but I did just buy Halloween stamps!


Me, too!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

i'm in - unlimited and to anywhere in the world!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ahhhh-just finishing up the big reap and need to work on cards before the next reap starts


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have supplies & a design in mind. Now I just need time to try one out, & mass produce it....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin cat has lots of greetings to drop into pumpkin fields near and far 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 
looking forward to this 🎃


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I was so excited this morning. Yesterday I assembled the main embellishment for my cards. They turned out great! I got up with the intention to put a card together, it was going to be awesome! But, I really do not like the way it looks. Uuugh. It needs something else, so I need to tinker with my idea. Basically, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

byondbzr said:


> I was so excited this morning. Yesterday I assembled the main embellishment for my cards. They turned out great! I got up with the intention to put a card together, it was going to be awesome! But, I really do not like the way it looks. Uuugh. It needs something else, so I need to tinker with my idea. Basically, back to the drawing board.


That is such a drain on creative momentum! Hoping a new inspiration comes to you soon.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Me, too!


LOL...I bought the stamps too but haven't started either.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

DarkSparkle said:


> Hey guys! New here but happy to find some fellow Halloween weirdos 🧡
> I'd love to join in the card exchange but is there anyone else in the UK that wants to swap with me?


SpookySpoof is also from Englan


DarkSparkle said:


> Hey guys! New here but happy to find some fellow Halloween weirdos 🧡
> I'd love to join in the card exchange but is there anyone else in the UK that wants to swap with me?


There is someone from England named SpookySpoof who wants to Exchange cards with everyone.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to say I have a couple more spots available if anyone I haven't gotten in touch with wants to exchange cards. Oh and just to mention for our fellow Halloween lovers overseas... I can send a couple more outside the USA if anyone wants to exchange with somebody in the States. 

Also just to let you wonderful people know, due to a recent death in my family I don't have time this year to be making my own cards. I have found some cool ones that I think most everyone will like (at least I hope so) that I will be sending out late this month. Fingers crossed next year I'll have time and no unforeseen things happening in Sept/Oct and I can get back to making original designed Halloween greetings for you guys. 

So glad I have this to look forward to each year around this time. 

Hope everyone is have a great time ramping up for October and things are going well wherever you are.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Weeeeee! Better late than never! Unlimited anywhere! Bring the fun!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Welp, got the front of my cards done last night. Now for the inside...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

AsH-1031 said:


> Also just to let you wonderful people know, due to a recent death in my family I don't have time this year to be making my own cards.


Sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts your way.


Thank you. It has been a difficult time lately, but having small things like this to distract me and that I look forward each year is helping some.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

HI All-

I'm in for this year- No limit, will ship anywhere. It's one of my fave things every year!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I started putting the final touches on my cards. I’ve reached my limit for the 20 hand drawn ones a while back, but I have 3 spooky store cards left (that I doodle inside) if anyone new just joined.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my first card in the mail today! Thanks @woodward55, even the envelope is pretty!


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Got my cards in today - will be posting soooooooooooon....


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I've planned mine out but still haven't gotten my envelopes and might need to buy more card stock.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!
🧙‍♀️
So I've answered all my requests & sent out requests to everyone ( I think ) 
If Ive missed anyone who would still like to exchange. Please send me your info. 🎃


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been missing all of this. I can't believe it's that time already! I'd like to join in again. Sending requests today.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin cat 🎃 
is planning on mailing the cards next week for those across the pond 🎃
the greeting for the states will go in the mail last week of September 🎃


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

My list is all filled up, now to just decide what kind of cards I want to make. Hopefully I can figure that out this weekend. I likely won't mail out my cards until early October.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

To all the Halloween stationary nerds out there, I wanted to show you this years USPS soooky stamps.

They are introducing a cool new Day of the Dead sugar skull set that looks super cool. They’re metallic shiny as well. Comes out September 30th.

They are also reissuing the same Halloween silhouette versions from the last three years. I like these a lot, but I wish they’d bring back the Jack o lanterns from 2016-17.























2016/17


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'll be happy if my post office has any Halloween stamps at all. 🎃


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll be happy if my post office has any Halloween stamps at all. 🎃


Our post office almost never does when I go in there. You can order them online from the USPS website, though.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just waiting to hear back from a couple of people about if they want to exchange cards yet and get their addresses if they do. If they do, then my mailing list for this year will pretty much be full.
_(fingers crossed they get back to me soon so I know if I have a few more spots left or am at my limit)_


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

So excited to work on my cards this weekend! Still planning a bit of it. I still have plenty of room!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll be happy if my post office has any Halloween stamps at all. 🎃


You can always order them at usps.com. Go to the store section and type in Halloween, or look under new stamps, you’ll see them there, both the silhouettes and the sugar skulls. The sugar skulls are for pre-order shipping out the 30th.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've reached my limit for the year! I tweaked my card design and like it much better than my original attempt. So it'll be smooth sailing now.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We have fall weather in the early am in Arizona now, I’m making my cards on the cattio.
the great pumpkin will be delivering them soon 🎃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I order all my Halloween stamps on line , try to get one every month 🎃 
happy haunting 🎃


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

We're in, will send 20 cards, worldwide ! 🎃


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I still have room for more. Will mail anywhere.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

BromBonez said:


> You can always order them at usps.com. Go to the store section and type in Halloween, or look under new stamps, you’ll see them there, both the silhouettes and the sugar skulls. The sugar skulls are for pre-order shipping out the 30th.


Thank you yes. I have ordered before. But they didnt mail them until mid October. Cards got mailed at the last minute.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I've reached my card limit 3 cards ago. 🎃
Thanks everyone! 🦇


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

BromBonez said:


> To all the Halloween stationary nerds out there, I wanted to show you this years USPS soooky stamps.
> 
> They are introducing a cool new Day of the Dead sugar skull set that looks super cool. They’re metallic shiny as well. Comes out September 30th.
> 
> ...


Agreed the silhouette are pretty cool. But my favorites are the Jack O Lanterns too 🎃🎃🎃🎃


BromBonez said:


> To all the Halloween stationary nerds out there, I wanted to show you this years USPS soooky stamps.
> 
> They are introducing a cool new Day of the Dead sugar skull set that looks super cool. They’re metallic shiny as well. Comes out September 30th.
> 
> ...





hallowmas said:


> We have fall weather in the early am in Arizona now, I’m making my cards on the cattio.
> the great pumpkin will be delivering them soon 🎃


Arizona has the most beautiful sunsets my eyes have ever seen.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

BromBonez said:


> You can always order them at usps.com. Go to the store section and type in Halloween, or look under new stamps, you’ll see them there, both the silhouettes and the sugar skulls. The sugar skulls are for pre-order shipping out the 30th.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin cat will be sending greetings your way near and far 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shame on me I got our first card over the weekend from woodward55. Loved thh calligraphy on the envelope. Thanks for the early greetings.


----------



## Sadie-spencer (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m in if it’s still open to join! Will mail anywhere…


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have spots left on my unlimited list to anywhere so let me know if you want to exchange 🎃


----------



## Sadie-spencer (Apr 3, 2015)

Ladyfrog said:


> I have spots left on my unlimited list to anywhere so let me know if you want to exchange 🎃





Ladyfrog said:


> I have spots left on my unlimited list to anywhere so let me know if you want to exchange 🎃


Yes I would!


----------



## Sadie-spencer (Apr 3, 2015)

Ladyfrog said:


> I have spots left on my unlimited list to anywhere so let me know if you want to exchange 🎃


Yes, I would please.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Late jumping on the bandwagon this year but I would love to join in! Thanx, J


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

hallowmas said:


> I order all my Halloween stamps on line , try to get one every month 🎃
> happy haunting 🎃


I bought last year’s Halloween stamps a month ago.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Welp, got the front of my cards done last night. Now for the inside...


I know what you mean because I am still working on mine too.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> To all the Halloween stationary nerds out there, I wanted to show you this years USPS soooky stamps.
> 
> They are introducing a cool new Day of the Dead sugar skull set that looks super cool. They’re metallic shiny as well. Comes out September 30th.
> 
> ...


I ordered the sugar skulls and the spooky silhouettes and am waiting on them to arrive before I send my cards! I, too, love the JOL stamps. You can buy them on Amazon but are more expensive.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Does anyone doing the exchange have a birthday coming up next month? I have no reason for asking, of course, no reason at all...


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Does anyone doing the exchange have a birthday coming up next month? I have no reason for asking, of course, no reason at all...


I wish. I'm a winter baby.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all! Going to mail out my cards this weekend since who knows with the mail these days how long it will take to get to them to those I have agreed to exchange with or if I will have some cards lost while in transit or returned for one reason or another. Please let me know if you haven't gotten a card ✉ by Oct 4th if you're in the US and I will work on getting another one sent out ASAP. 

Hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Does anyone doing the exchange have a birthday coming up next month? I have no reason for asking, of course, no reason at all...


dang it mine is Nov 5th lol


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Does anyone doing the exchange have a birthday coming up next month? I have no reason for asking, of course, no reason at all...


Not until Nov


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received my first card today!! Yippee!! Thank you Cindy G!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I got a card from Cindy G today too! And it had tiny little tarot cards in it - both upright, thankfully.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you Cindy! Is that my tarot reading? Death and Ace of Wands?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay guys. I have reached my card limit and will be mailing cards out sometime this weekend. (fingers crossed that each one makes its way safely to all of you) Again if you're exchanging with me this year and haven't gotten a card from me in a couple of weeks please feel free to let me know and I will try to get a replacement done and mailed out. 

Have a good weekend one and all; and thanks again to those who always participate in this crazy idea of sending cards to other weird folks for Halloween each year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got two cards today 🎃 
Cindy G thank you for the pumpkin card with tarot cards (and a joke! Love it!) I absolutely love the skelly wax seal!
Saki girl thank you for the spooky handmade card! I love all the details! 
Spooky season is off to a festive start 👻


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got my first card from Cindy G yesterday.I love it!It's so cool!Love the wax seal and the little tarot cards!I'm mailing out your card out Monday.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> I received my first card today!! Yippee!! Thank you Cindy G!


You are most welcome!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Thank you Cindy! Is that my tarot reading? Death and Ace of Wands?


Yes! I pulled two cards and put them in every card I sent. Halloween in some cultures is looked at as the beginning of the new year’s cycle. These tarot cards are your reading for the year to come! I encourage you to google the cards and read more about them, but in a very minimal sense, the Death card signifies a major life change (not actually death) and the Ace of Wands signifies new opportunities and ways of growth. I hope everyone enjoys these cards. If I get enough of a good response from them, I may add them in every year.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I got a card from Cindy G today too! And it had tiny little tarot cards in it - both upright, thankfully.


Yes upright! Yay! I hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Cinthius! I got this yesterday. I love the wax seal!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm almost done making mine. My goal is to mail out the first of October, or very close to it. Especially for overseas!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Sali Girl-I received your beautiful card today! Thank you so much!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got two more cards over the weekend. 
A lovely purple handmade card from Saki Gal... thank you I love purple. 
Thank you Cinthius for your card and the added Tarot cards... You gave us the Knight of Cups which IMHO is Frog to a time and the 2 of pinnacles witch errr which kinds is me.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Printing has begun.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1242627729/posts/10219940789370418


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got 2 great cards yesterday 





























Thank you Saki Girl & HallomasBooKitty! 
(HBK, you have your name on a sticker? Wow!)


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got two cards yesterday. Thank You Hallomas bookitty and Cinthius! I will post pics when I get a bigger group.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you Cinthius! I got this yesterday. I love the wax seal!
> View attachment 753007
> View attachment 753008
> View attachment 753009


You are most welcome!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I know cards are starting to arrive, but it's still early and any last minute joiners I still have room so message me.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I got a card from Hallowmas Bookitty!! Thank you!!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

All right, I've received two cards so far. I am still working on a design. Nothing has quite come too me yet, so I pulled out all the Halloween stamps, stencils, etc. and put them where I can see them, so I can come up with something. If I can't work it out by this weekend, I may have to buy my cards...


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I've gotten three cards so far!! Thank you so much Hallowmas Boo Kitty (cute as always, thank you for the stickers), Cinthius (thank you for the tarot cards!) , and Woodward55 (loving that envelope font!!). 

I'm still working on mine, and still expect to drop them in the mail on Saturday. I still have room if I've missed anyone, just message me.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have hit my limit and all cards have gone out. Thank you to everyone. 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Hallowmas Bookitty for the card and stickers!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Got a card from Hallowmas bookitty, with stickers! And I love your return address label.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to Cinthius and Hallowmas for the cards I received. I always remember that I desperately need to get some Halloween-ish wax seals when someone sends a card with one on it like you did Cinthius! Hallowmas thanks for the festive greetings you wrote in my card.

Hopefully all of mine are safely on their way to you now and you get them soon since I mailed them all out this past weekend. Can't wait to see what else I get in my mailbox this October.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Ash - thank you for the jack o'lantern card, tea bag and sticker! I'm excited to try cinnamon apple tea as I've never had that one before 🎃 Love the creepy moth sticker, too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a card from Ash yesterday!















I love pumpkins, these are pretty! Thank you for the tea, I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm stopping at the post office on the way home tonight to mail out the international ones. (No Canada?!😪) U.S. will go out Saturday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

2 more cards today! I better get mine out tomorrow! Thanks ChocolateChip1979!















You found the Great Pumpkin in the wild AND got a photo of him! Thank you! It's a great quality picture, I may frame it.

Here is my card from 
( _my victim) _GothKittyLady, it's adorable!















It has this cute little card inside with great advice...








And a crossword!








Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Three cards today 🎃 What an appropriate start to October!
Araniella - thank you for the spooky skull card!
Goth kitty lady - thank you for the pumpkin card and fun Halloween word search! 

Chocolate chip 1979 - thank you for the black cat and jack o'lantern card with surprise pumpkin man inside! What a great idea!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My cards will go out Monday


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Chocolatechip 1979 for the vintage looking card and I LOVE the pumpkin-man photo that was inside!I need to get a frame to put it in!I will mail your card on Monday!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Headed to the post office…


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you @Chocolatechip1979 for the cute vintage card and the punkin-man photo!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you chocolatechip1979 for the card! We received it today! 

And GothKittady, I saw yours in my USPS informed delivery that it was in my mail so hopefully soon!!


----------



## MaineMoments (Oct 3, 2021)

Late to the party (as usual). Would love to join in the card fun. Feel free to message for address.


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I can do 15, in US only


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

Woo Hoo, I will exchange up to 15 cards, USA only


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been on quarantine and our internet has been out for almost two weeks now. Of course I didn't make my address list ahead of time, so trying to do that now. International cards going out Monday or Tuesday and others will follow towards the end of the week. I'm still open to exchanges though it may take a few days to respond until we have service again.










Thank you Cinthius for the first card to arrive this year. I just love the wax seal!










I've had 4 or 5 more to arrive too! Pictures will follow soon.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my card from Chocolatechip1979 too! Thank you; always have liked the old vintage artwork.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Got these cards this past week! Thank you!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

AsH-1031 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to Cinthius and Hallowmas for the cards I received. I always remember that I desperately need to get some Halloween-ish wax seals when someone sends a card with one on it like you did Cinthius! Hallowmas thanks for the festive greetings you wrote in my card.
> 
> Hopefully all of mine are safely on their way to you now and you get them soon since I mailed them all out this past weekend. Can't wait to see what else I get in my mailbox this October.


I love doing the wax seals, so glad you liked it!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Great News We won Best in Show this weekend in Boo-coda's ( Bucoda, WA) Hearse parade and viewing. Second year in a row. ( ok 2020 was pandemic canceled so as close to 2 in a row as possible LOL)

So without further ado - Many more cards and many more THANK yous to give. 

hallowmas - Thank you for the hidden pictures in your wild card took Frog tooo long to see them. LOL

Chocolatechip197 - A Lovely card and photo. Thanks so much.

AsH-1031 - Thank you for the card, stickers and the tea

Araniella - For a very pretty Bride card I send thanks. 

Goth Kitty Lady - Thank you for the pumpkin card and the fun word search game.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to Chocolatechip197 & Goth Kitty Lady for the cards and the cute extras. I sent out my first batch of cards today!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Great News We won Best in Show this weekend in Boo-coda's ( Bucoda, WA) Hearse parade and viewing. Second year in a row. ( ok 2020 was pandemic canceled so as close to 2 in a row as possible LOL)
> 
> So without further ado - Many more cards and many more THANK yous to give.
> 
> ...


Please show us pictures of your hearse!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ash-I can’t remember if I said thank you for your card! But, I got it and love it-thank you!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My youngest Daughter came to town so cards are flying out tomorrow. The bats are restless-lol


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I second the request to see Stinkerbell and Frog's hearse! Congrats!

Thank you to LauraLou for the "walking bread" card! I love a good pun and this one is great!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Time is flying by this season! I'll be sending out cards tomorrow 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Cards have gone out! All 38!!


Thank you ChocolateChip, Ash, Goth Kitty Lady, Hallowmas Bookitty and Cinthius, I got your cards in the mail on the same day!

My mailman looked at me with questioning eyes as I snatched the orange and black pile from his hands and hurriedly shut the door. I could hear my grim reaper I hung on my porch going off as the mailman descended the steps. “Hhhaaoppyy Haaallloweeen Ha ha ha,” he says 2 times. I’m pretty sure the mailman rolled his eyes.

Oh well, some don’t get it.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Great News We won Best in Show this weekend in Boo-coda's ( Bucoda, WA) Hearse parade and viewing. Second year in a row. ( ok 2020 was pandemic canceled so as close to 2 in a row as possible LOL)
> 
> So without further ado - Many more cards and many more THANK yous to give.
> 
> ...


And may we see an image of this blue ribbon hearse? I’m deadfully curious.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I underestimated how many cards I needed and will be making more tonight. Any last minute exchanges while I'll be at the drawing board? I will have a few extras.

I will have to say I've enjoyed making the cards more than I ever have before. I suspect it's because I've always been stressed and worn out from work in previous years and actually went the store-bought route the last time I participated. I did hear my high school art teacher in my mind nagging about cleaning the pen nibs but that's okay as she was one of my favorite teachers. Should have the last batch mailed by the end of the week. Hope y'all enjoy them as much as I've enjoyed making them.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Holly Haunter said:


> Please show us pictures of your hearse!!


I've not had time to check out this year's photos but there is a short video at the town web site... we're the last hearse in the short parade.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301521601313667



Here she is in 2019


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Love the hearse Stinkerbell! 

I've received four cards so far, thank you Holly Haunter, Cinthius, Hallowmas & Araniella, loved them all! 

I plan to mail my cards tomorrow.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Wrapping up my card making right now. Anyone who would like to exchange that I haven't contacted? please let me know I have 6 cards left. Any takers? ✉📫🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

lizzyborden said:


> I underestimated how many cards I needed and will be making more tonight. Any last minute exchanges while I'll be at the drawing board? I will have a few extras.
> 
> I will have to say I've enjoyed making the cards more than I ever have before. I suspect it's because I've always been stressed and worn out from work in previous years and actually went the store-bought route the last time I participated. I did hear my high school art teacher in my mind nagging about cleaning the pen nibs but that's okay as she was one of my favorite teachers. Should have the last batch mailed by the end of the week. Hope y'all enjoy them as much as I've enjoyed making them.





somethingwicked1959 said:


> Wrapping up my card making right now. Anyone who would like to exchange that I haven't contacted? please let me know I have 6 cards left. Any takers? ✉📫🎃


I'm right in the middle of making mine too. I honestly don't know how close to being done I am. (I am doing extras for my PT team and work) I also have more room for more. I am havimg fun making these! Love it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Holly Haunter for the spooky pumpkin man card! 🎃 

I'm going to start making my cards tonight and hopefully have them all mailed by the end of the week!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
So I'm perplexed here. I received some cards already!!!! Thanks u all. I'm having trouble cross referencing a card I received that's not on my list. The card doesn't have a screen name on it either. I've either lost the email ? Didnt receive 1? or I was on last years list? But its hand written. Hum... I'm sending 🦇 out a card but have no idea who it is!! Lol 🎃
Ps I love ur cool card! 💀


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I'm perplexed here. I received some cards already!!!! Thanks u all. I'm having trouble cross referencing a card I received that's not on my list. The card doesn't have a screen name on it either. I've either lost the email ? Didnt receive 1? or I was on last years list? But its hand written. Hum... I'm sending 🦇 out a card but have no idea who it is!! Lol 🎃
> Ps I love ur cool card! 💀


I've had that happen a time or two. Usually it's someone who didn't respond back with their address and assumed they had met their limit. You might want to post a picture of the card itself as maybe the sender will identify it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Please post pictures of the cards you receive, & as Lizzy said, someone will come forward.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More great pumpkins, thank you Holly Haunter & Red Flayer!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the cards to the following people so far 
Holly Hunter
AsH
Hallowmas
Saki.Girl
Cinthius
Woodward55
Araniella
Chocolatechip1979
Goth Kitty Lady


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I've had that happen a time or two. Usually it's someone who didn't respond back with their address and assumed they had met their limit. You might want to post a picture of the card itself as maybe the sender will identify it.


Mystery solved scooby doo. I sent a request to exchange cards & she sent me a card but didn't send me back her address in a reply. Digging thru the old conversations I happened to find it because her screen name is partially her last name. Yea! Otherwise I would have posted her card. It happens lol. Just had to figure out what actually occurred. 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Holly Haunter i got my first card


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey friends, I think this question has come up before: 
What to do with cards when the season is over? (I know it’s not ever really over, but you know what I mean.) 

For mine, I have a book binding machine which I tried out with my 2020 cards, and I’m super happy with how it came out!

This is just 1 of 2 since they all didn’t fit in one book. I made them in 2 sizes, small and large, and will decorate and label them soon. This one is 9x6 inches.

I layered them with their envelope first (yes, I kept them) and then the card. I will decorate the cover with things that were added like confetti, stickers, etc.

Just wanted to share in case anyone is wondering the same thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Hey friends, I think this question has come up before:
> What to do with cards when the season is over? (I know it’s not ever really over, but you know what I mean.)
> 
> For mine, I have a book binding machine which I tried out with my 2020 cards, and I’m super happy with how it came out!
> ...


That is a great idea i thought of making a junk journal out of them i need to look into a binding machine i could use on of those


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> That is a great idea i thought of making a junk journal out of them i need to look into a binding machine i could use on of those


I love junk journals but haven’t tried one yet. That’s a great idea! 
I like the book binder but find the actual cramping of the metal binding a little tough, I don’t get consistent results. I know it’s operator error, just need more practice.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Hey friends, I think this question has come up before:
> What to do with cards when the season is over? (I know it’s not ever really over, but you know what I mean.)


I have posted about this one of the previous years card exchange threads; but so far I scrap booked some of mine into a journal like book and the others I have just tied up in Halloween ribbon based on what year I got them and are storing them in keepsake boxes for now. Also thought about making a college of some of my favorites and turning it into a large art piece or doing decoupage with them on an old table top / side table. 

If I ever get to any of those things I'll post a picture on one of our card exchange threads but never seem to have time &/or energy for all the fun things I want to get done. 😋


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Nearly finished. Working almost non-stop after work for 3 days now and just need to put on final touches and then mail.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope to do a little work on my cards this weekend. Frog and I have our big geocaching campout and potluck this weekend but I hope the evening hours while unwinding I'll have a chance to work on them. 

As for what I do with the cards afterwards I've strung them on ribbons and attached them to poster board that way I can share them with guests to our Halloween events. But I love the idea of binding them into a book to share.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I love junk journals but haven’t tried one yet. That’s a great idea!
> I like the book binder but find the actual cramping of the metal binding a little tough, I don’t get consistent results. I know it’s operator error, just need more practice.


I'd wondered how easy the bind-it-all/cinch were to use, their product videos make it look a little too easy. 

I've been meaning to try hand-binding my cards - it would be way easier than sewing actual signatures! - but I never seem to find the time.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2021 Halloween card exchange!
> 
> ...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Stinkerbell the hearse looks awesome!!🎃👻☠👽
thanks go out to chocolate chip for the vintage card and really cool photo ,that’s going in a frame !
cindy the wax seal ,the tarot cards ,and the cute Halloween card 
ash love the washi tape ,the tea and sticker
araniella for the classic bride card 
woodward for the secret handwriting that only we can read now ! And the cute Halloween card
thank you all 🎃👻☠👽


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> Thank you so much for the cards to the following people so far
> Holly Hunter
> AsH
> Hallowmas
> ...


Did you get my card yet?I hope so.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

no not yet moonbaby345

I have all my cards in bags from past exchanges. I never thought about about junk journals or binding. What a fantastic idea.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Heading out the door for a weekend of camping in the rain, so fun setting up a haunted campsite between the drips... Oh Well it's the PNW, Before we go want to send out thanks for the cards recently received.

Holly Haunter and Red Flayer - what a cute party gourd card thank you

Lauralouthatswho - What a cool idea for a card.. Frog opened it and goes this is a monster our dog Big( Mr. Riggs is a dane that weighs in at 250 YES 250so he's AKA as BIG or when we tease him Small) would be most interested in Big LOVES baked goods.... WHOLE french bread loaves when he can get them, stale hard as a rock is best. .. And WOW great art on the envelope.... I can see we have a real competition going on envelope art this year. Thanks

Lady Arsenic - Thanks go much for the fun tombstone card. 

Ok we're off be good and play nice see you all on Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you Lady Arsenic for the card


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Hey friends, I think this question has come up before:
> What to do with cards when the season is over? (I know it’s not ever really over, but you know what I mean.)
> 
> For mine, I have a book binding machine which I tried out with my 2020 cards, and I’m super happy with how it came out!
> ...


That's a great idea. I've always kept cards, letters, etc. so I have a keepsake box that I put them in. I have letters from a pen pal I had as a teenager still. 

Also Laura, I received your card today, loved it. I want to know if the art on the outside is a stamp or what?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you goes out to
moonbaby345-checked my mail tonight and it was there 
lauralouthatswho


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> That is such a drain on creative momentum! Hoping a new inspiration comes to you soon.





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I've not had time to check out this year's photos but there is a short video at the town web site... we're the last hearse in the short parade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! This is Beautiful!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Lady Arsenic and Lauralouthatswho for the amazing homemade cards and stickers! Love them! 

Making a book with the cards is an amazing idea-I may need to try something like that if I ever get the time!

Stinkerbell and Frog - your hearse was amazing! Thank you for sharing! Have a great camping trip and stay dry.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

CallyIn said:


> That's a great idea. I've always kept cards, letters, etc. so I have a keepsake box that I put them in. I have letters from a pen pal I had as a teenager still.
> 
> Also Laura, I received your card today, loved it. I want to know if the art on the outside is a stamp or what?


Thank you, glad you liked it. I found the envelope on a calligraphy website (I’m not sure if it’s available anymore), and I printed off copies.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Heading out the door for a weekend of camping in the rain, so fun setting up a haunted campsite between the drips... Oh Well it's the PNW, Before we go want to send out thanks for the cards recently received.
> 
> Holly Haunter and Red Flayer - what a cute party gourd card thank you
> 
> ...


That’s too funny about the dog, true carb loaders!! The envelope was a template I found, I can’t take too much credit.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wooohoooo! A Skullie card!!
First, did you draw these on the envelope? 















I agree, you guys got creative with the envelope art this year! I need to step my game up for next year! Envelope art & gifts inside. Anyway, back to this beautiful Skullie card...








When you open it...








A new picture slides over!








Here's the back








Thank you Skullie, EZ & Coby! Amazing as per usual!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

So it finally stopped raining here and thus I actually stopped and checked my mailbox tonight. Spooky surprises were awaiting me inside, and it was not just the occasional small spider that likes to make a home in my mailbox. I had got 4 Halloween cards sometime in the past few days. Here are the ones that arrived from some lovely Halloween forum people!

Holly Haunter & Red Flyer - thanks for the cool steampunk gourd. I think I should maybe make one of these kinds of guys to add to my pumpkin patch. 
Lady Arsenic - thank you for my personalized tombstone. I may need one of those sooner than I think. ;-)
Laurlouthatswho - thank you for the chuckle you gave me when I opened your creative card. I needed that after another stressful day at work. (also love the print on the envelope)
Araniella - thank you for your Halloween greetings again this year. I've always loved those old Universal monsters ever since I was a little kid.

Can't wait to see what else arrives in my mailbox and everyone else's as well.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Got these three awesome cards! Thank you!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has brought more Halloween greetings 
thank you 
holly haunter & red flayer for cute Halloween greetings 
Goth kitty lady for the card and puzzle 🎃 👽 👻💀☠🎃


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dropped the last batch of cards at the post office about an hour ago. The first batch should be arriving any day now.

I received three more cards today and wanted to say thank you to everyone whose card I've received so far:

Lauralouthatswho
chocolatechip1979
Lady Arsenic 
Skullie 
Cinthius
BromBones
Hallowmas
Shadow Panther
Holly Haunter
Goth Kitty Lady
Ash-1031
Saki.Girl
Araniella 

Still deciding how I'm going to display them and will be posting pictures of all cards soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Shadow panther love the card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Can't Wait! I didn't just get a card, I got a pumpkin too!








I love it thanks!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Shadow Panther, I LOVE this part of Macbeth, and my name looks great along side it. It's beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

How are you guys doing this with the envelopes?! Did I see a post where you can download pictures and print them? I love this witch! ❤ Her bodice, the cauldron, her hat, even the stamp is pretty!








_The Walking Bread...._that is adorable & so unique! Thank you LauraLouThat'sWho!
























So cute!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you to everyone so far, it really makes my day to see these!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Questions will there be another card exchange for Dec?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Questions will there be another card exchange for Dec?


Yes! Then there's one for Valentine's and Easter/spring and 4th of July. I'm probably forgetting one - Stinkerbell is the expert 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I have 48 envelopes ready to mail tomorrow. Everyone should be getting their cards soon! 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Four more cards today 🎃
Lady Arsenic - love the tombstone with spider webs and the reaper on the envelope, too!
Shadow Panther - love the Shakespeare inspired card! You even used a frog stamp - perfect for me, Ladyfrog!
Skullie - your cards are always a work of art! Love it! 
Brom Bonez- your cards are also always a work of art! This one is no exception - love it!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Had a little pile of cards - and a wooden pumpkin! - in the mail yesterday evening! Thank you Skullie, Shadow Panther, and Can't Wait!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I received more cards yesterday and today, thank you so much Shadow Panther, BromBonez, Skullie & SneakyKid, love them all! Hopefully you guys start seeing mine soon.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

You all keep blowing me away with your creativity and awesome ideas! Thank you for this latest bunch! 🎃


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Lady Arsenic said:


> How are you guys doing this with the envelopes?! Did I see a post where you can download pictures and print them? I love this witch! ❤ Her bodice, the cauldron, her hat, even the stamp is pretty!
> View attachment 754357
> 
> _The Walking Bread...._that is adorable & so unique! Thank you LauraLouThat'sWho!
> ...


Glad you like it 😁 I had fun putting these together this year.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Quick update for all of the folks with whom we're exchanging....our cards left yesterday in the hands of our trusty letter carrier, and should be on the way to everyone. 

For those of you that have been on the receiving end, you will once again be the victims of bad poetry based on this year's display. For those experiencing this for the first time, I apologize in advance. 

Thanks to everyone whose cards are helping bring Halloween to our home:


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I had lots of cards over the weekend. Thank You to Holly Haunter & Red Flayer, Brom Bonez, Shadow Panther, Skullie EZ and Coby, Digital Chick & LizzyBorden. Y'all made my Sunday! I will be mailing out the rest of mine this week. As usual, I went way over my limit and unfortunately ran out of the material I was using for my cards. The peeps on the end of my list may get a store bought card this year instead of the home made.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I've received 14 greetings so far! I know I listed a few once before, but I'll list them all here. Thank you all so much, I love the diversity!!

Shadow Panther - I love that classic poem, and perfect with the beautifully creepy card!
Skullie - Wow, just wow!! Such a unique card (and fun envelope)!
Lady Arsenic - The tombstone is such a great idea! I love it!
Moonbaby345 - Classy, clasic, and very cool! Plus, I love cats soooo..... <3
"Can't Wait" - The vintage prints are some of my faves, and that pumpkin was such an awsome surprise!
Holly Haunter - I adore steampunk, and I always look forward to your cards! (Loved the skelly on the envelope!!)
Chocolatechip1979 - Loving that vintage, and the picture was perfect!
Araniella - What an awesome card and envelope set!! I'm into anything with skulls and skeletons.
GothKittyLady - Another fabulous stationary set with goodies! I may use the word search as a bookmark too 
Ash-1031 - Such a cute card with the cat and pumpkins, plus more goodies (and I'm a tea drinker)!!
HallowmasBooKitty - Again, great card and I love the stickers! (love your address label)
Cinthius - Again, thank you for the playfully gothic card and tarrot cards! Perfect!!
Woodward55 - Again, thank you for the classic Halloween greetings, and super fun envelope font!!
BromBonz - I always look forward to your hand drawn cards. Cats vs Angel, too funny!!

I finally got around to making my clothespin wreath (inspired by someone else last year, sorry I can't remember who it was to give you credit), and will try to get a picture later today.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love those dolls!!!

More greetings arrived over the weekend
can’t wait- tysm for the pumpkin. He’s going on my shelf
sneakykid-love your card
skullie-another AMAZING as ever
Bom Bonez-did you draw this? If so you have awesome talent


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki - yes there will be a Krampus - Dec card exchange.
Vampy Valentines in Feb, Walpurgis for April, Red White and Dead for July and of course Halloween in Oct. 

Unless someone beats me to it I'll post the Krampus right after Hallowen. Vampy gets posted just after New Years. Walpurgis posts about the end of Feb. and RW&D gets posted about the first of June.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a couple more cards today!

Bom Bonez- Love your artwork, and thanks for the reminder to occasionally check my 6.  
ShadowPanther - Once again you have created a lovely card. Always did like that Shakespeare quote.

Thank you both for the cards.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the nice words and notes. And yes of course you can post images as all my cards are different from one another so it’s not giving anything away. I simply doodle what comes to my head in that moment, so it’s always a bit random. 

I’ve been on the road last week or so,but I’m told a stack of cards await me- I’m excited to see what’s arrived! 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A card ty goes out to

Tropical Jewel
Defenestrator
Callyln
LizzyBorden
nik176


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok after an exhausting weekend I've a sec to pass out thank yous 

Shadow Panther - thank you for the elegant named cards. 

Skullie, EZ and Coby - Another creatively interactive card from you folks.

Brom Bonz - Your hand drawn cards are always amazing. and to make each one different. Thank you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Saki - yes there will be a Krampus - Dec card exchange.
> Vampy Valentines in Feb, Walpurgis for April, Red White and Dead for July and of course Halloween in Oct.
> 
> Unless someone beats me to it I'll post the Krampus right after Hallowen. Vampy gets posted just after New Years. Walpurgis posts about the end of Feb. and RW&D gets posted about the first of June.


Thank you I think I will be joining more of these for sure


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been working as a Sacre Actor for a Haunted Attraction for Halloween so I was late sending the cards out but you should be getting it soon!! 🎃👻


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So many cards today! I'm running so far behind but working hard so hopefully my cards will go out tomorrow. In the meantime...
CallyIn - thank you for the witchy card (always gotta watch out for the cat!)
Lizzy Borden - thank you for the Frankenstein card (did you draw it? Awesome!)
NY Kate - thank you for the witchy card (great use of cobwebs - clever!)
Darellarose - thank you for the lovely tarot inspired card 
LLR - thank you for the nightmare card (this one made me laugh - very clever!)
Tropical jewel and Shadow soldier - thank you for the Halloween kitty card (with bonus All Souls Day - very cool!) 
As usual, I am always amazed at the creativity that goes into everyone's cards! Now back to the drawing board while I try to figure out something for mine 😆


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

4 more great cards today 👏👏👏👏👏







love the color scheme!








Thanks SneakyKid!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, that's fantastic!








Thanks Lizzy!








This is unique, and so cool!
















Pretty kitty!








This awesome picture inside 








Forever Forum friends, I dig it! Thanks Tropical Jewel & Shadow Soldier! Thanks everyone!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Glad you like it 😁 I had fun putting these together this
> 
> Hi, I absolutely love the witch with the cauldron printed envelope!! Did they come printed ? Or. Thanks so much, love my card too. 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Halloween Friends, 
Been so busy getting the cards done & a reaper at the same time. So I haven't had a chance to catch up here. The cards are their journey 📭📭📭📭📭📭📭 all across the USA & 2 other Continents! 
Got all my cards & packages in the mail today. I missed the memo that the Post Office was closed Monday. 
Just sitting here opening cards, (enjoying cuppa tea). 1 card better than the next and a WOODEN PUMPKIN🎃 oh my. I was so surprised & so impressed. Thanks everyone for sharing all your talents & Halloween wishes. 🎃 HAPPY HALLOWEEN 🦇


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My munchkin is on quarantine again and the highlight of our daily walk is checking the mail for cards. We received four more yesterday and wish to thank:

nik 176
Tropical Jewel
LLR
CallyIn 

The creativity of all the cards I've received is spectacular (and the extras are awesome as well)!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you to the following people:

Lauralouthatswho
Chocolatechip1979
darrellarose-I will send out your card today or tomorrow
Cinthius
Shadow Panther


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> yes there will be a Krampus - Dec card exchange.


Okay I can't believe I'm looking forward to this one but I've had so much fun this time around, so why not!



Ladyfrog said:


> Lizzy Borden - thank you for the Frankenstein card (did you draw it? Awesome!)


Yes but I cheated a little. I found a drawing tutorial online and produced the original. Then I placed it on the light box and traced the general outline and then went back and filled in the details. So each one is alike but yet a little different. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Nine more cards yesterday!! 

Defenestrator - Great ominous card and poem from the Revenant Manor!! 
Darrelarose - I love the hanging tarrot card!! (and cool envelope details!)
LLR - So funny, gave me a chuckle especially since we've been doing a bathroom remodel. I love all the signs!
TropicalJewel - Great classic card and bonus picture!! 
NYK - Loved the added effect of the spider webbing! So many hand-drawn details - Bravo! (TY for the bookmark too)
Callylyn - As a cat mother I especially appreciated your card; too funny! Nice job on the card!!
DigitalChick - Such a cool embossed EAP raven and poem! Thank you for the inserts!!
LizzyBorden - Love Love Love the drawn Frankenstein! I was reading your post about how you did it. So awesome!
nik176 - That witch has character, lol, love her!! Thank you for the inserts!

Thank you all!! So fun to get all of these greetings.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

More thank yous are due! These are so fun!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

The last of my cards went out today! 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards so many more to give thanks for

LLR - Why yes my town is a real nightmare - thanks for noticing. 
NYKate - thank you for the witchy handmade card and book marks
Callyln What a lovely witch card, and yes I'll beware the cat
TropicalJewel & ShadowSoldier - Thank you for the forever forum friends card... 
lizzyborden - Thank you for you hand drawn Frankenstein card 
DigitalChick - A lovely sunset witch card 
nik176 - Thank you for the cute gnome witch card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Darrellarose! I love that it can hang on something!















Fun paper too!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I've received 14 greetings so far! I know I listed a few once before, but I'll list them all here. Thank you all so much, I love the diversity!!
> 
> Shadow Panther - I love that classic poem, and perfect with the beautifully creepy card!
> Skullie - Wow, just wow!! Such a unique card (and fun envelope)!
> ...


I made this 1 in 2019 & posted a pic with all my cards and I made 1 for the Merry Reaper that year for Hostess with the mostest. I made hers Red & green. It could have been mine or hers? But not my idea, it's been around for ever for Christmas cards. Its was simple & inexpensive but kinda putsy to make & I remember freezing spray painting in the garage lol. But its so handy for the cards I love it. What color did you make yours? 🎃


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> I made this 1 in 2019 & posted a pic with all my cards and I made 1 for the Merry Reaper that year for Hostess with the mostest. I made hers Red & green. It could have been mine or hers? But not my idea, it's been around for ever for Christmas cards. Its was simple & inexpensive but kinda putsy to make & I remember freezing spray painting in the garage lol. But its so handy for the cards I love it. What color did you make yours? 🎃
> View attachment 754913


Yes!! This is it!! I happened to find a wire wreath at the second-hand store, and spray-painted the clothespins black. I hot-glued them to the wreath (most with Gorilla glue sticks) and now some are popping off. I'm now going in with the big gun, E6000 adhesive, to reinforce everything.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Yes!! This is it!! I happened to find a wire wreath at the second-hand store, and spray-painted the clothespins black. I hot-glued them to the wreath (most with Gorilla glue sticks) and now some are popping off. I'm now going in with the big gun, E6000 adhesive, to reinforce everything.


I used a hanger, so they slide on & never fall off.


Lauralouthatswho said:


> Yes!! This is it!! I happened to find a wire wreath at the second-hand store, and spray-painted the clothespins black. I hot-glued them to the wreath (most with Gorilla glue sticks) and now some are popping off. I'm now going in with the big gun, E6000 adhesive, to reinforce everything.


I used a hanger and strung them on so they cant fall off. 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

3 more cards so far

Lady Arsenic
LLR
Somethingwicked1959


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you to NY Kate for the latest spooky card!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Our overseas cards went out early and the rest went out today.... May the flying monkeys get them where they need to go.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I'm perplexed here. I received some cards already!!!! Thanks u all. I'm having trouble cross referencing a card I received that's not on my list. The card doesn't have a screen name on it either. I've either lost the email ? Didnt receive 1? or I was on last years list? But its hand written. Hum... I'm sending 🦇 out a card but have no idea who it is!! Lol 🎃
> Ps I love ur cool card! 💀


Hay girl I did not receive an address from you. I sent you mine but I wanted to send you one. Let me know what I should do., Skullie


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I have received so many great cards. Everyone must have been on the ball this year. I got many before I got mine out. I have sent PM of thanks to everyone. So much Fun. And yes I will be putting them into a Junk Journal starting this year.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! I have received so many amazing cards. I love every one of them and am amazed at how creative everyone is! I haven’t gotten to start on my thank you’s-I will do that soon! I’m putting them all up in my home office and they brighten my day. 🖤 i will also post a picture (probably Saturday) of the cards I have received so far.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoo-hoo! Got more cards! 

Thanks this time to ....

🎃 NY Kate - thanks for the spooky spiderweb & vampire bookmark; also I LOVE your huge return address sticker.
👻 LizzyBorden - As I think I said before I love the old Universal Monsters so of course I love your card.
💀 Tropical Jewel & Shadow Soldier - Thank you guys for the lovely photo you included in your card.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you
Nykate and lizzy for the great cards

I love making junk journals and will be creating one just for cards I get from the card exchanges on here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Either I missed putting a stamp on an envelope or I skipped someone as I have one more stamp than I should. The last batch of cards went out a week ago, so if you haven't received one from me by the middle of next week or if one arrived postage due, please let me know!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Happy Days!!! Many thanks to the following for all the Halloween greetings and well wishes for my family and I.
-Niki176
-Ash-1031
-WoodWard55
-LLR
-Defenestrator
-GothKittyLady
-HollyHaunter
-ShadowPanther
-Hallowmas
-Cinthuis
-DigitalChick
-Skullie
-Darellarose
-MoonBaby
-LadyArsenic
-LaureLouThatsWho
-LizzyBorden
-BromBonez


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Those who bind their cards into books a question do you attach (glue) the card and envelope onto cardstock first or just bind the cards as is? I love the idea and am thinking of doing it myself just curious what others do.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Two more cards to send thanks for 
Dark Sparkle - What a lovely card complete with a little "wooden" ghost 
Darrellarose - Thanks for the tarot themed card perfect for hanging


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Those who bind their cards into books a question do you attach (glue) the card and envelope onto cardstock first or just bind the cards as is? I love the idea and am thinking of doing it myself just curious what others do.


I just bind as is. I like to be able to see front and back.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you to somethingwicked1959 and Darrellarose for today's greetings!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Wrapping up my card making right now. Anyone who would like to exchange that I haven't contacted? please let me know I have 6 cards left. Any takers? ✉📫🎃


ME!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

NYKate said:


> ME!


Hi NYkate, u were on my list. I received it hand drawn card & I mailed it on Tuesday. 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi NYkate, u were on my list. I received it hand drawn card & I mailed it on Tuesday. 🎃


Lol, meant to say my cards


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet. 
Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


No worries life happens 🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


October is always a super busy time for me too, people come crawling out of the woodwork to get in touch again, because this is the season they associate with me. I totally understand, and I think there is still plenty of time. Enjoy it all!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


I hear that! I’ve been asked to help decorate 3 homes, put on a spooky story reading night, and cunsult for a city run Halloween fair.

This aside from my personal spooky season events around this month, like meeting with Elvira, going to Unversal Horror and Disneyland Halloween/annual Anaheim Halloween parade; Day Of The Dead at Hollywood Forever Cemetery; Winchester House night tour; staying at San Francisco’s oldest and most haunted hotel…then culminating at my Halloween cocktail party on the 30th 😅 😮‍💨 

I’m usually dead by November 2nd, but even more dead this year. 

I’d love to hear what others have planned, or traditions you have.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I take the week around halloween off from work, carve 3 or 4 Styrofoam pumpkins, I usually have several friends do the pop in on halloween night because they know I sit outside to hand out candy, then hit the clearance sales on the first. Nothing compared to the cool stuff your doing Brom!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Halloweeeiner! Where are you all finding unique & pretty cards like this?















I also love everyone's orange envelopes.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


Hey, don't be too hard on yourself—this may be the most wonderful time of the year for Halloween-loving people like us, but it's also the busiest! I feel like I'm running just to not quite keep up at this point.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


No worries!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I hear you, first weekend hearse parade following weekend the BIG geocaching Halloween camp out and potluck.... Of course it rained the last day and wind that night... what a mess BUT i had the forethought to bring the card making supplies to work on them in the wee hours of the night in the RV so we were able to get ours out last week. This weekend we'll be spending the the weekend at a haunted corn maze with the hearse club... Halloween is still up in the air
..
.. We need to do the Hallowen card exchange at a different time of the year OHHHH wait we do... Krampus, Vampy, Walpurgis and Red white and dead...



Michael_candles said:


> I have been MIA on this discussion pretty much since I signed up. Please know that I have received many cards! I have not opened any of them yet.
> Due to poor planning on my part, I have been swapped with many things this year. My annual costume party was held this past Friday, my 2nd Reap was postponed due to failed projects and my cards ended up taking a back seat to it all. Now that the party is over, I am putting finishing touches to my reap and I can give the focus to my cards that they deserve. Sorry that they are so late in the season but they will be sent to all those who I’ve spoken with about exchanging!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, Julianne and Something wicked 1959 for today's cards! Black cats, witches and headless horsemen, oh my!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a good bit of cards over the last few days. Thank you to NYKate, LLR, Sneakykid, Something Wicked, PanchoG, Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince, Ladyfrog, moonbaby345, Ditsterz, & Hallow Pumpkin! There are some very imaginative and talented people in this forum.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our internet is out again but will try to get out and catch wifi when I can. Two cards on Saturday and today's mail hadn't went when I left. Will be back to give proper thanks in a few days. The munchkin was on quarantine last week and we did manage to get the cards hung up and displayed.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards over the past few days....

Thanks to PanchoG for the Boo-tiful night sky card and hand drawn web and Jack.
Somethingwicked1959 Thank you for the lovely card
Halloweeeiner Thanks for the smile Jack o Lantern card
sneakykid - What a lovely false sunset sky and web card thank you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you 
Lady frog
X pired
Stinkerbell and frog prince for the cards


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Hallow Pumpkin for the spooky story card! What a great idea 🎃


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got some more cards today which was by far the highlight of my day. 
Thanks to the following forum friends for these wonderful cards....

*Stinkerbell & Frog Prince* I really enjoyed your poem inside and the headless horseman on the front.

*Sneakykid *I really love that spiderweb paper you used on the front of your card!

*Lady Frog* you have some very cool Halloween stamps and I really liked the jack-o-lanterns you put on the front. They look vintage and I have a fondness for that style. 

*Pancho G. (aka Mark & Tam) *thank you guys for the beautiful card jack-o-lantern card you sent me all the way from down under. I hope my card finally made it's way there by now. 🤞 



Also just a note - If anyone I was supposed to exchange cards with hasn't gotten one yet* please contact me*. All my cards have been mailed out for a couple of weeks now so surely they would have made it to you by now (except for maybe Vee Cat who's card got sent back to me a week ago which promptly got sent again this time with the correct apartment number on it 🤦‍♂️ ). 

I hope that everyone who is feeling a bit crazy or overwhelmed with things to do, finds at least a small bit of time to stop and smell the jack-o-lanterns, fall leaves, campfires, fresh corpses etc. of this time of year and can enjoy this holiday and season.👻


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you Halloweeeiner! Where are you all finding unique & pretty cards like this?
> View attachment 755302
> View attachment 755303
> 
> I also love everyone's orange envelopes.




your very welcome!! I got them at Meijer


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Halloweeeiner said:


> your very welcome!! I got them at Meijer


I'll check it out!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Lady Frog!
















Thanks NY Kate! The spider web looks great on a card!















Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince! I love the cemetery scene, & I plan to use the skull as a bookmark!








Such a cute kitty!








Thank you X-Pired!
















I never thought of doing a short story in my card, that was awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you! This is so creative!

















I love all these so far!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Love all these creative cards I have received. 🖤🖤🖤 Thank you to all of y'all.
LLR: Your card made me laugh. Great idea for a card.
🎃
Shadow Panther: Your card is so pretty & gothic.
👻
Lizzy Borden: Your card is so cool with the Frankenstein's monster drawing.
💀
Autumn Day: Your card was so neat with the Halloween tale.
🧟‍♀️
Darrellarose: Your card is so unique with the hanging feature and spooky decorative items.
🧟‍♂️
Skullie: Your card is so intricate with the framed cutout that changes when opening the card.
🕷
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince: Your card was so interesting with the spooky horseman & halloween decor in the graveyard.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Love all the lovely cards I have received in the mail. Thank you to everyone. 🖤 🖤 🖤
☠
Brom Bonez: Your jack o'lantern card was so cool with the spooky drawings.
🕸
Chocolate Chip 1979: Your vintage card with the creepy picture of a Halloween scene is awesome.
🔪
Cinthius: Your trick or treat jack o'lantern card with the tarots cards is such a cute idea.
⚰
Lauralouthatswho: Your zombie gingerbreads was such a cute card. Definitely made me laugh.
🦇
Somethingwicked1959: Your black cat card with all the Halloween embellishments was so adorable.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have received so many more cards!! Thank you to X-pired, Sneakykid, Goth Kitty Lady, PanchoG, Halloweeenier, CallyIn, Somethingwicked1959, Defenstrator, Darrellarose, NYKate, LLR, HallowPumpkin, Ladyfrog, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, and Disterz! 
Here is a my card wall so far-I love this exchange!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> Questions will there be another card exchange for Dec?


Sending out mines tomorrow.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Gothikren said:


> I am in unlimited amount and I can mail anywhere. Just message me to trade info. I love doing this exchange.


Hey ..I sending out this week!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm in unlimited at this time. Will send anywhere. Message me.


Hey Now sending out- hopefully they will arrive just in time for Oct 2 31st!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have received so many more cards!! Thank you to X-pired, Sneakykid, Goth Kitty Lady, PanchoG, Halloweeenier, CallyIn, Somethingwicked1959, Defenstrator, Darrellarose, NYKate, LLR, HallowPumpkin, Ladyfrog, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, and Disterz!
> Here is a my card wall so far-I love this exchange!
> View attachment 755523


send me your address I'll send u one!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaayyyyyy! I have friends in Australia!















Thank you Pancho G!


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2021 Halloween card exchange!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Lokai said:


> Hey ..I sending out this week!





lisa48317 said:


> I'm in! No limit!


 Send me you address for a card if you like


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I haven't really been keeping up with this thread. I've been super busy this season and just took my cards to the post office today. So sorry for the delay in getting them out. I am opening all the cards I received today. So exciting!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more cards to send out thank you to hand out

HalloweenPumpkin - Thank you so much for the card and storybook. 

LadyFrog - A cute little ghost in a card Thank you

Defenestrator - Thank you for the lovely Gargoyle card and story


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

Woohoo! I just finished my very first Halloween Card exchange! 15 cards, 20 days, all hand-drawn.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess for the great card


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Many thanks to those that I have received cards from so far: LauraLouWho, lizzyborden, x-pired, stinkerbell & frogprince, sneakykid, hallowmas, brombonez, darelllarose, skullie, cinthius, Holly Haunter, ladyfrog, ShadowPanther, NYKate & Araniella.

I've thanked some of these already, but then I hadn't sent any so figured I would do it again. I love all of the cards, thank you guys very much. Still another week to get more!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My cards are all finally out, sorry master procrastinator here! Been loving all the cards I've received!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This. Is. Awesome!








Thank you Hostesswiththemostess!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Snickers for the vintage Halloween postcard!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More Fun cards to send out thank you's for.

Applepoisoneer - What a fun hand drawn card... Humm is that frog and me... Love it. 

Ditsterz - Spooky twins and paper roses... A Boo-itful card thank you. 

Sadie-spencer - Thank you for the elegant Boo card


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Sadie Spencer - thank you for the spooky skeleton card!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Snickers! This is pretty!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Received a whole pile of cards over the weekend, starting to run out of hanging space!
(and I also forgot to write down who sent all the new ones before I hung them up, so if you see your card: Thank you so much!)


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I've gotten several more cards over the last week/week and a half:

Veecat - love the post card, thank you so much for the awesome bookmark
Batty Patty - great handmade card, and fun poem/Halloween greeting
hostesswiththemostess - loved the Halloween "Friends" card 
Hallowpumpkin - that short story tho, so incredible!! Loved it.
X-pired - beautifuly elegant-creepy card
Ladyfrog - awesome handmade card!
Stinkerbell and FrogPrince - I always look forward to your cemetary cards!
Julianne - fantastic portrait card
PanchoG - thank you for the greetings from overseas!
Sneakykid - love that spiderweb paper on your card
darksparkle - loved the wood pumpkin cutout, and halloween greetings from overseas
something wicked - classic cat and pumpkin, love it!! (and I love the stamp on the envelope)
katzilla - thank you for the halloween greetings and foam stickers
snickers - loving the vintage style post card!
Sadie-Spencer - wow!! I love the stand up interactive card, so fun!!
stal75 - what a great packet of goodies and greetings from overseas! Thank you so much!!

Thank you all!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Received a whole pile of cards over the weekend, starting to run out of hanging space!
> (and I also forgot to write down who sent all the new ones before I hung them up, so if you see your card: Thank you so much!)
> View attachment 755863


Goth Kitty Lady, I don't see my card. Could you be the one I inadvertently skipped? If so I'll get a card out to you pronto!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

With all the chaos of the approaching day, I forgot to post!

Look at how awesome these are! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Goth Kitty Lady, I don't see my card. Could you be the one I inadvertently skipped? If so I'll get a card out to you pronto!


I don't have one from you yet, but give it time - you know how weird USPS is right now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More happiness!








I love the detail on the envelope! The color is awesome too!




































Thank you Veecat for the card & cool bookmark (which will be used!)
Thank you Batty Patty for the pretty pumpkin card!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Here’s to those who’s cards I’ve received thus far: 🎃 💀 👻 🖤

Dlisztr: Thank you for your spooky 31 big card. Oogie boogie approved.

Snickers : I love the vintage witching hour card. And witch with a white cat!!??

X-pired: Thank you for the cool handmade skull card. Very cool and talented.

Lady Frog: love the cool handmade spooky card. Very creative.

Stinkerbell & Frog: Thank you as always for your cool cemetery photography cards. Made me smile.

Ash: Thanks for the neat witch card. I do hope to have wicked fun!

Lori & Jim: Thanks for pointing out that my street is nightmare street! Very true.

Something Wicked: Thank you for the cool silhouette card. Love a good witch and skeleton mix.

LauraLou: Good thing these little guys didn’t burn! So creative and fun. I believe this is my first Halloween oven.

LizzyBorden: Thank you for your super neat Frankenstein drawing! Very talented!

Skullie: What a cool fold out card. I love a Victorian gothic Halloween!

Katzilla: Your card was puuuurrrrfect. I love black cats at Halloween time.

GothbKittyLady: Thank you for your warm pumpkin card. I always say pumpkins make a good home.

Cindy: Love your cool trick-or-treat card. Thank you so much for the fun insert too.

Mark and Tam: what a lovely card from down under. And nothing says Halloween like a pumpkin in a witch hat!

Tropical jewel and shadow soldier: thank you for a lovely classic Halloween card. I particularly loved the Day of the dead insert. Very festive!

Chocolate chip: thank you for such a cute vintage Halloween card. I love the iconography of early Halloween.

Hallowmas Bookitty: I like your handmade circle cards. They’re so cool and unique, thank you.

Darrellarose: thank you for such a neat tarot inspired card that I can hang. I really hope they are in my favor this year.

Boyles Family: I love your awesome witch silhouette card. Although I don’t think the rat feels the same way.Thank you.

NYKate: Thank you for such a cool scarecrow enrobed in webbing! And thank you for the added bookmark, she’s in use now.

Julie: Thank you for the skull print card with moth. Handmade cards like this are so special.

BattyPatty: Love the neat pumpkin card surrounded by ghosts, and the poem inside was so neat! Thank you.

VeeCat: Thank you for the vintage Halloween card. I love that image. And I definitely loved the bookmark too! I’m currently reading three books, so this one will be handy.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Ooh, a bunch of cards were in today's mail! Thank you VeeCat, byondbzr, Spookybella977, Batty Patty, and lisa48317!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I received more cards today, yay & I left a couple out of my previous thank you so here goes...

Hostesswiththemostess, Spookybella, Snickers, Lisa Love, LLR & Somethingwicked


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you! These came today!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Just received a card in the mail from SpookyBella, thank you. It warmed the Lydia Deetz in my heart.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

More cards arrived in the last two days 🎃 
Veecat - love the bookmark and black cat postcard! Thank you
Xpired - thank you for the awesome handmade card - the wax stamp is so cool! 
Batty Patty - thank you for the spooky festive handmade card! 
Spookybella - thank you for the Beetlejuice card! One of my all-time favorite movies 
Lisa and Chuck - love the skelly with the googly eyes! Thank you! (Checking my stash of craft supplies to see if I have big googly eyes for my skellies...😁💀)


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

More cards have arrived over the past few days. Thank you to the following:
Veecat, byondbzr, X-pired, lisa48317, hostesswiththemostess, Spookybella977, & Frenchgirl
Thank you all so much.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. Thanks for being patient guys.  Hope you are all having a great Halloween season!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Going through my cards now, determined to get them up on display today! Thanks everyone for your cards! 

Lisa (and Chuck) It's great to see Chuck enjoying life so well, Lol!!!
Can't Wait: I love the vintage card and pumpkin! Thanks so much!!!
Spookybella: Thanks for the Beetlejuice card! I need to rewatch that movie, it's been too long.
Holly Haunter and Red Flayer: Thanks for the cool gourd! I need that Bat mobile thingee!!!
Araniella: Love the beautiful gold skull card! TY!
Woodward55: Love the spooky owl/bats in the night sky card. Thank you!
Ash: Awesome Halloween card with haunted house, witch, bats, and a black cat! TY!
Lauralouthatswho: Loving this gingerbread men cookies card! Those poor cookies! LOL! Thanks!
Hallowmas: Thanks for the card, stickers, and cute poem! 
Lady Arsenic: I love your handmade gravestone card! Thanks!

I'll have to post more later or send messages. Thanks again. It's a lot of fun to open the cards and get all these Halloween wishes.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Mail arrived late on Monday and early on Tuesday so LOTS of cards to open. 

veecat - Thank you for the bookmark and vintage looking card

Julianne - What a cool witch in the woods card thank you.

Batty Patty - A Lovely handmade vintage looking card, Thanks so much

X-PIred - A pumpkin after my own heart Thanks so much

Spookybella - thank you for the darling Beetlejuice card

lisa48317 - if anyone needed a donut more it was that funky skelly Thanks

frenchgirl - Love the witch leg cards and man you have the best handwriting.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

3 more today!















Thanks BeyondBzr! I love all the original ideas this year!















I like the black & white, that's cool! Thanks Araniella!








Is this one of your skellies Lisa? Or you bought this card? It's awesome, thank you!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

BromBonez said:


> I hear that! I’ve been asked to help decorate 3 homes, put on a spooky story reading night, and cunsult for a city run Halloween fair.
> 
> This aside from my personal spooky season events around this month, like meeting with Elvira, going to Unversal Horror and Disneyland Halloween/annual Anaheim Halloween parade; Day Of The Dead at Hollywood Forever Cemetery; Winchester House night tour; staying at San Francisco’s oldest and most haunted hotel…then culminating at my Halloween cocktail party on the 30th 😅 😮‍💨
> 
> ...


This year I have been working as a Scare Actor at a Haunted Attraction and I get paid well to do this. I used to do this around 10 years ago and did it for years. It’s a lot of fun and a lot of work. That’s why I haven’t posted at all to Thank Everyone for their awesome cards because if I’m not working 4 nights a week then I’m tired as I work full time too. 🎃👻


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

NYKate said:


> This year I have been working as a Scare Actor at a Haunted Attraction and I get paid well to do this. I used to do this around 10 years ago and did it for years. It’s a lot of fun and a lot of work. That’s why I haven’t posted at all to Thank Everyone for their awesome cards because if I’m not working 4 nights a week then I’m tired as I work full time too. 🎃👻


I did that about 10 years ago but we were all volunteers. Such a good time! But definitely tiring.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Lokai said:


> Send me you address for a card if you like


Hope you received my card?!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Spookybella977! Who Doesn't love Beetlejuice?


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you thank you thank you to all who have sent cards. They absolutely make my day for the whole month and they will stay up for a few weeks after!! All the cards are so creative. From spooky to fun, creepy to cool. Love them all! Even my pup Sadie Blu loves them too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Hostess with the mistress - thank you for the slasher "Friends" card! I love it 🎃


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Dark Sparkle: Thanks for the very cool crafted card with wooden web. 

Hostesswiththemostess: Love the creepy Friends card! TY!

SneakyKid: Thanks for the sleek and spooky webbed haunted house design.

Darrellarose: Thanks so much for the perfectly classic trick or treat card!

NYKate: Thank you for the hand drawn witch and cemetery! Love the bat!

Ladyfrog: I love the handcrafted Halloween wishes! TY!

Stinkerbell & FrogPrince: Love your cemetery photos! Amazing! And love the skull ornament and poem. Thanks!

X-Pired: Thanks for the handmade card. I love the witch sitting by the fire with her familiars!

Cinthius: Love the classic Halloween card with Tarot cards! I think it’s a good fortune. I’m going with good. 😊 Thanks!

Ditzsterz: Loving the bats over the cemetery and poem! Thank you!

SomethingWicked: Thank you for the fun, perfectly Halloweenish card with ghost inside!

Autumn Day: Thanks so much for your creative art and story! I am going to keep this with my scary books after I remove my display.

Halloweeeiner: Thanks for the adorable cat and bats card and Halloween wishes!

Julianne: I love the spooky Jack O’lanterns card! TY!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy Halloween 🎃 
the great pumpkin cat delivered Halloween greetings 
hosstesswiththemosstess - the friends card , pinhead gets left out of that group 
brom bonz - awesome card ,great Metallica song 
lizzy borden -classic monsters 
shadow black - by the pricking of my thumbs 
Laura - the cute easy bake oven 
skullie , ez and coby another awesome card 
tropical jewel and shadow soldier- the dia los muertos card 
ny Kate - the webby witch card 
llr - every town has an elm street 
sneaky kid - the haunted house card


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More greetings 
Carrie- i love black cats 
nik176 - witchy woman 
lady arsenic- cute tombstone 
defenstrator - the gargoyle card and raven sticker 
something wicked - I love black cats 
darellarose - I love the tarot card and black cats 
stinkerbell and frog prince your photo cards always bring a smile


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More greetings 
hallowpumpkin- love the ghost story 
lady frog - love the flip card 
xpired- boo ! 
halloweeeniner - love the classic jack-o-lantern
applepoisoner- your artwork is awesome 
katzilla- I love orange and cats 
snickers- happy hallowe’en
battypatty - vintage Halloween 
veecat - love the bookmark and vintage card 
byondbzr- thank you for the stickers 
spookybella-cute beetle juice pop card 
Julie Anne- love the Halloween photo card


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Greetings from across the pond
darksparkle- love the carved wood pumpkin 
panchog- spooky Australian friends
stal75- thank you for the gifts and the awesome card


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Just got your card Hostesswiththemostess, thank you. IDK something tells these are the types of friends who might stab you in the back.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I wanted to ask if anyone I communicated with hasn’t received my card to please let me know.
I sent all my cards out the first week of October, so I’m assuming all SHOULD have them by now. I’m curious on how the mail is working these days.

I have a few left on my list that I’m still waiting for as well, so hopefully I’ll get those within the next few days too 🎃 🤞


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I apologize for not updating/thanking those I've received cards from lately. Have some errands to do this afternoon and hope to get caught up with the cards this evening. Informed Delivery shows another card arriving today!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Did anyone who was supposed to receive a card from me not receive a card from me?


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I believe I've gotten all of my cards this year - but y'all, what a treat this year's exchange has been! Halloween Greetings from near and far. I look forward to this every year and have made it quite a tradition. I've decorated my work space/desk with all of the cards, so I will take pictures to upload before having to take them down. Thank you so much everyone for yet another successful year!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I ran out of my special permanent double sided tape. (I have some coming im the mail) I am going to scrapbook these and post some photos! I want to thank each person as I go put them into the scrapbook. Hopefully you guys don't mind the late thank yous. I loved getting these so much! It has everything a little brighter for me this month!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay here's a list of all I've received cards from to date:

Somethingwicked1959
lauralouthatswho
CallyIn
X-Pired
sneakykid
chocolatechip1979
Ladyfrog
lisa 48317
Lady Arsenic
darellarose
Ditsterz
Skullie 
Cinthius
BromBonez
Hallowmas
hostesswiththemostest
Shadow Panther
Holly Haunter
Goth Kitty Lady
Spookybella977
LLR
NY Kate
Ash-1031
Pancho G
VeeCat 
Halloweeeiner
Saki.Girl
nik 176
Tropical Jewel
Araniella
Batty Patty
Hallow Pumpkin
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Thank you everyone! It's been the highlight of the month! Hope to get a picture of them displayed soon. We had a small catastrophe when one of the push pins came loose and cards went flying through Munchkin's room. 

I'm still waiting on a few cards. Two said they were mailing late and I'll check the car in the morning to see if hubby may have forgot to bring some in.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Two more cards today 🎃 
Michael candles - thank you for the pumpkin greetings! Don't feel bad about your original plans falling apart - it's happened to most of us at some point 👻 
Gothinkren - thank you for the mummy card! It's so cute!


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you so much to everyone who has sent me a card this spooky season. 
I have loved each and every one of them! 
They are proudly displayed in our living room, everyone that comes over marvels at how many I've received! 

Joining this forum has certainly made my favorite holiday even more enjoyable! 
Thank you again for making me smile every time something spooktacular is in my mailbox.
Hope you all have a wonderful Halloween today!! 

Sincerely,
Beverly Burgle


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween all... 

Sending out thanks for the most recentl7y arriving cards

byondbzr - Thank you for the nice holiday greetings
Katzilla - A very cute black cat cat Thank you
Poepoe - A lovely dusk sky pumpkin patch card an d bat hanger Thanks
Michael_candles - Thanks for the sweet pumpkin card
Hostesswiththemostess - Thank you for the perfect set of friends for this spooky season .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr thank you fr the card


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Started on my junk journal for the cards I received . More to do but thought I would share .


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope everyone is having/had (depending on timezones) a great Halloween 🎃. 

Just wanted to say a really quick thanks to BattyPatty, SpookyBella, Gothikren, and VeeCat for their cards. 

Many many thanks to all who participated in this large card exchange. You guys are always great. Thanks for making another halloween season special.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Informed Delivery is showing images of three cards arriving today but the return address on one has me stumped as I'm not finding it on my list. Now the agony of having to wait for hours for the mystery to be solved.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Got two more adorable cards in the mail today: Thank you Gothikren and Michael_candles!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

6 more cards to share. Thank you to everyone whom I exchanged cards with this year. Loving them all!

Snickers☠: I adore this vintage vibe from the witchy postcard.
Batty Patty 🕸: l'm loving the retro look of this card with the jack o'lantern surrounded by ghosts.
Hostesswithtgemostess🔪: I don't think I could have a better group of friends to have my back when in need.
Spookybella🕷: Your funko pop cards always get me. And Beetlejuice is the ghostess with the mostess.
Gothikren🎃: Your homemade mummy card is too cute.
Veecat👻: I adore this vintage postcard. I absolutely love the bookmark.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Four more cards today! A great big thank you to:

Gothikren
Maine Moments
Michael_candles
KATZILLA

Still missing some and will stalk the mailbox for a few more days.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't believe it's November 1st already! I still have four cards I am waiting on and all four said they've recently mailed theirs, so I should have them soon. Sometimes the USPS is hit or miss it seems.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Spooky Spoof for your fun card all the way from the UK. Loved the stickers as well, especially Sam. Hope mine made it safely.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Michael Candles! I bet the new Cricut machine is fun & will get a lot of use! Love your signature!
















Thanks Gothikren! I hope you had a great Halloween too!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

The latest three! Thank you!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is our display! My husband talked about wanting to take it down and putting something else there...but I love having a place to display cards!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Three more cards arrived on Dia De Los Muertos 

Gothikren - Thank you for the grinning pumpkin card

MaineMoments - A thank you for the webby card

SpookySpoof - What a creative skull card Thank you

Still awaiting a couple of cards that will extend the season when they arrive.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Look how creative!








I love it! Thank you Spooky Spoof








Spiders was the theme this year, it's perfect! Halloween greetings from the UK is always special!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Four more cards today! A great big thank you to:
> 
> Gothikren
> Maine Moments
> ...


Still missing a few too. So much fun to get in the mail 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Waiting on two cards yet myself-hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Now just waiting on one from SpookySpoof and it'll be a home run card exchange 😈☠👻


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I received two more cards this week. Thank You to Batty Patty & Gothikren. I am also posting a pic of all my greetings minus a few that had not arrived by Halloween. Thank You all. I love this exchange.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Two more today, thank you Michael Candles and Gothikren!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Micheal Candles! It’s never too late, and sometimes a store bought card is all that time allows! It’s fun either way.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Halloween thanks go to
gothikren - love the classic jack o lantern and stripes in my favorite color combo 
Michael candles - vintage jacks and fall leaves you know me too well 🎃 
thank you all my Halloween peeps for another awesome card exchange


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spooky Spoof - got your card today! Thank you for all the stickers and goodies! I hope my card made it to you across the pond 🎃


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey all, I just wanted to drop a quick note to say thanks to all of the folks with whom we exchanged, and to share a photo of how the cards helped 'Halloweenify' the entryway for the last week heading into the Big Day.










Also, for anyone that received our card, and might have been a bit puzzled as to the relevancy of the "poem" inside, it was once again related to a central piece in the annual display, and here he is for reference:


















Thanks to all of the folks here for helping to add another layer of enjoyment to the best of holiday seasons 🎃


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

I love the gargolyes and the voodoo dolls in the first pic. I'm trying to copy themf ro next year .


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone I exchanged cards with it really made my Halloween special. 
It always brightens my day to see an orange envelope in the pile of bills & junk. And the imagination. thought & work. Not to mention the expense that's put into each card. You can feel the love emanating from the cards! What an awesome thing to be a part of, sincerely thank you all. Looking forward to next year. I already have my Halloween stamps! 🎃
I am still missing a few cards yet. I see some others got theirs in the last few days. I tought over the weekend, but I'm going thru my pile now & nothing ☹ perhaps their still caught in the system of usps. The cards are from, Michaels_candles, 
Gothikren, and
SpookySpoof 
( which is from England, I know they can take some time) 
Anyway, yall have happy holidays. I'll be hibernating in my art studio ( the basement) until the spring thaw trying to hold on to my sanity. See ya next year! 🎃


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

I got three.

I finally was able to get my Mail. They were sending it somewhere a else.

It was not the best year for cards but got a few (3)-thus far. I am now finding my way around so seriously have to get to a craft shop- maybe I'll continue until Christmas with card sending. It was my first Trick or Treat in the Town- it's a College area with not many kids. But I found a street. It was a nice experiences- especially seeing the college students dress up trying to get candy as well.

I did see a few homes with stuff up-interestingly many kept up their decorations. Anyway Thank you all for the cards - They are on the mantel with those from last year. 

I sent cards out to you all - So please give feedback
As I said anyone wants a card I still open to mail for the Xmas /Yule season.


Received cards From 
Stinker-bell and Frog
Autumn Day
and
Kathy

Loki


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Oops almost forgot to post the cards.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Received almost all the card. Miss only 1, 
Si thank you @Gothikren @darrellarose @Stinkerbell n Frog Prince @Spookybella977 @sneakykid @Applepoisoneer @somethingwicked1959 
All your card are beautiful. I love them. Thanks again.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there all - thanks for all my cards - will post a pic up soon! 

I'm reading some people haven't got mine yet - I sent out over 20 - some of them I had to fill in a customs form for so I wonder if they are held up - really hope they arrive soon - I did loving hand make each one and I know this is special for you all. 

Please message me if you didn't get one from me yet - I will see if I can send some again without the customs forms and send as a belated card - i'm really sorry but some of you have got mine so I'm confused?! !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got my card from PanchoG returned to me as refused and unable to forward... YIKS it was going overseas so not sure what the problem is...
Still missing 3 cards...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I just got my card from PanchoG returned to me as refused and unable to forward... YIKS it was going overseas so not sure what the problem is...
> Still missing 3 cards...


Hi Stinkerbell,
Would this happen to be to Australia? I follow a lady 
( TicTok ) who is originally from NSW Australia, now lives in Maryland. She went to the post office a week or so ago to mail off Christmas presents and Christmas cards to her Grandchildren , & her father a 94 year old who doesn't use a smart phone or computer. She was absolutely FLOORED when the post office said Australia is not excepting ANY mail or packages. Including any other mailing services. UPS, FEDEX, etc. Have you heard this yet? Their explanation was its COVID related & that's all we know. She is so upset that she cant get a card to her 94 yo father. Wow, just wow. Covid has changed our world so much!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

nik176 said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who has sent me a card this spooky season.
> I have loved each and every one of them!
> They are proudly displayed in our living room, everyone that comes over marvels at how many I've received!
> 
> ...


How fun! Hey I love ur stacked kitty mugs. 🐈


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

sneakykid said:


> Here is our display! My husband talked about wanting to take it down and putting something else there...but I love having a place to display cards!
> View attachment 756687


Well how about putting your Christmas cards there. 🎄


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Started on my junk journal for the cards I received . More to do but thought I would share .
> View attachment 756372
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

/What a fun idea. I was thinking about recycling mine into sales tags for retail craft items.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi Stinkerbell,
> Would this happen to be to Australia? I follow a lady
> ( TicTok ) who is originally from NSW Australia, now lives in Maryland. She went to the post office a week or so ago to mail off Christmas presents and Christmas cards to her Grandchildren , 94 year old who doesn't use a smart phone or computer. She was absolutely FLOORED when the post office said Australia is not excepting ANY mail or packages. Including any other mailing services. UPS, FEDEX, etc. Have you heard this yet? Their explanation was its COVID related & that's all we know. She is so upset that she cant get a card to her 94 yo father. Wow, just wow. Covid has changed our world so much!


It's not Australia's fault - USPS has suspended service to them because there aren't enough international transport flights available. You can supposedly still send stuff to Australia through Priority Mail Express International service, but it's stupidly expensive. Here's the article the Sydney Morning Herald had about it: Consumers fume after US Postal Service suspends Australian deliveries


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW... Shows how messed up the USPS has become. Thanks for the info.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> It's not Australia's fault - USPS has suspended service to them because there aren't enough international transport flights available. You can supposedly still send stuff to Australia through Priority Mail Express International service, but it's stupidly expensive. Here's the article the Sydney Morning Herald had about it: Consumers fume after US Postal Service suspends Australian deliveries


This was the 1st I heard of the mail not being excepted. Thanks for posting the link. Hope things improve.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thanks Michael Candles! I bet the new Cricut machine is fun & will get a lot of use! Love your signature!


It is fun and very frustrating at the same time! I'm still trying to learn what I can and can't do with it. As for my signature... thank you. It's a stamp I had made to sign Geocaching logs. My username for Geocaching is the same as it is here. Just a way to keep things simple.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

BromBonez said:


> Just received a card in the mail from SpookyBella, thank you. It warmed the Lydia Deetz in my heart.
> View attachment 756024


love this!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Halloween and that you all received the card I sent

I LOVE all the cards I received, Thank You so much to everyone!!! You are all a special part of my Halloween every year and I am Thankful to you all!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone so much for the great spooky cards this season!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo just got a card from Spookyspoof. Wow hate the usps these days. A huge thank you for the card!!!!!!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Shadow Panther said:


> Woo hoo just got a card from Spookyspoof. Wow hate the usps these days. A huge thank you for the card!!!!!!!


Finally!!! sorry about the delay - means that possibly some more of mine are on their way to others!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you spooky spoof love getting royal mail 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I want to do four at a time. So post 1 of 10.

Alright starting with PoePoeKitty!
Thank you so much for your personalized message I love it so much! And the bat will be sticking around too!









Skullie, Ez, Coby Thank you so much for an amazing card. I love the windows.









XYKate I had some issues with scrape booking webbing. But I did it. I always need more bookmarks too.









Ladyfrog. Your card is beautiful!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Upnext 2 out of 10!
MaineMoments! Thank you for the wonderful card and felt stickies.








Veecat, Thank you for the wonderful postcard and bookmark. They are amazing!








Applepoisoneer, Thank you so much for the Poem! I like my name a lot and also have a poem not written by me to add to it! Thank you!








Lady Arsenic, my tombstone is lovely!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Cards page 3 out of 10
Cinthius, Thank you for the beautiful card and Tarot reading. Both upright: death and Ace of Wands.








Defenestrator, the gargoyle and spookiness inside were thrilling! Thank you! (The picture rotated itself. It's in the book rightside up)








SpookySpoof, I honestly didn't see what was written inside until I started trying to make the scrape book! I love it all! Amazing!








LLR Thank you so much for the creative card! Nightmares begin on my street!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 4 of 10
Katzilla, thank you for the card and foam stickers!








Ditsterz, thank you for the vintage looking card.








Darksparkle, thank you for the beautiful card!








Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, thank you for the wonderful message from the headless horsemen! As well the the amulet?


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 5 of 10

Can't Wait! Thank you for the pumpkin paper weight! I love it so much I will use it all the time! The vintage looking card is amazing as well!
HostessWithTheMostess, Love the Friends cards! Classics! Love these guys.








X-pired, what wonderful stamping! I really love that look! Beauty!








Hallowmas Boo Kitty, what a wonderful card! The muffin liners are super cute! I love them.








Byondbzr, there's a button on this card and that is the most beautiful thing ever. Thank you I love buttons!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

SpookySpoof said:


> Finally!!! sorry about the delay - means that possibly some more of mine are on their way to others!!


Hi SpookySpoof,
So happy to report that I received your handmade card today. Thank you so much so artistic of you. Just wanted to let u know it has arrived. 🎃


Michael_candles said:


> It is fun and very frustrating at the same time! I'm still trying to learn what I can and can't do with it. As for my signature... thank you. It's a stamp I had made to sign Geocaching logs. My username for Geocaching is the same as it is here. Just a way to keep things simple.


Hi Michaels_candles,
Just wanted to give you an update that I still have not received your card. I did get 1 today Nov. 12 from Spookyspoof, from across the pond. Just wanted to let you know. There is 1 other card missing too from Gothikren. USPS really needs to do better. 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 6 of 10

Gothikren, Your card is very adorable I love it!








BattyPatty, Your card is wonderfully charming! It looks so vintage and interesting! Ribbons are very pretty!








SomethingWicked, there is glitter everywhere. I hope that brings you happiness.








Chocolatechip1979, what a wonderful picture! Thank you so much for the card!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 7 of 10.
Darrellarose, a lovely card, Thank you!








Lizzyborden, Frankenstein's monster! I love him!








Araniella, a wonderful postcard!








SneakyKid, I love the webbing. A wonderful card!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 8 of 10
Sadie-spencer, I enjoyed the haunting house on your card!








Holly Haunter and Red Flayer, Thank you for the card!








Woodward55, Thank you for for your card!








SpookyBella977, Beetlejuice has been summoned to my home!?


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 9 of 10
Lokai, Thank you for the cute card! I love cats!








Shadow Panther, Thank you for the personalized card.








Juliana, What a wonderful card! Thank you!








Lisa48317, thank you for the wonderful card!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Whoops.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi Michaels_candles,
> Just wanted to give you an update that I still have not received your card. I did get 1 today Nov. 12 from Spookyspoof, from across the pond. Just wanted to let you know. There is 1 other card missing too from Gothikren. USPS really needs to do better. 🎃


I am so sorry to hear this. I know I was late getting them out but it definitely should have arrived by now! I can try to make it up to you when I send out my Yule cards.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Page 10 of 10!
Halloweenieer, Thank you for the card!









Snickers, Thank you for the postcard!








Nik176, Thank you for your card!








Michael_candles, I hope your get time to use your circut again soon!








Lauralouthatswho, Thank you for the Hilarious card! Walking bread is genius!









If I didn't mention you, I do not have your card.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spooky spoof- there is still hope for the rest. Our postal system really sucks these days. But hey Halloween continued into November and that’s always good 💀


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I am still missing three cards from deadite_scholar, TropicalJewel and DigitalChick.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Page 6 of 10
> 
> Gothikren, Your card is very adorable I love it!
> View attachment 757464
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Page 10 of 10!
> Halloweenieer, Thank you for the card!
> View attachment 757485
> 
> ...


@Lauralouthatswho, did u buy your envelopes or just ran them through ur printer? I so love them! 🎃


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Received my last card today. Thanks @Can't Wait. And for the wood pumpkin


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've received two more cards this week from Snickers and SpookySpoof! Thank you so much! Now maybeI can finally get a picture of them displayed....


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> @Lauralouthatswho, did u buy your envelopes or just ran them through ur printer? I so love them! 🎃


So sorry, I've been off of this thread for awhile. I ran them through the printer, but each envelope printed as an individual template which meant cutting and assembling each and every one  I always create extra work for myself, but how could I not? They were too perfect!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

The end of October and all of November have been like a Twilight Zone, and I haven't had a chance to post the last grouping of cards that I received. A Halloween party, a couple of weeks of rotating houseguests, and then an unexpected death in the family; I feel like my head and heart have been on a swivel. 

I want to make sure people know that 1) I received your cards, and 2) just how much I appreciate them!!

ByndBzr - I always appreciate the time and care put into a handmade card, and stickers are double prizes for me, I love them.
Michael_Candles - I'm looking forward to whatever you createn in the future, but in the mean time your festive Halloween card is de-LIGHT-ful!!!
GothiKren - I love your stamps!! They add the perfect Halloween touch!
SpookySpoof - Amazing glitter skull and card! And more stickers, yaaaayy!!
Lisa48317 - That Skeleton card  so funny!!
Applepoisoneer - Thank you so much for my bucket-O-spiders, I enjoyed it imensley! 
Spookybella977 - I always look forward to what your framed greeting theme will be! Perfect!!

This is just FYI to those that may have sent, but I haven't received: deadite_scholar, Ditsterz, and Halloweeenier. That's not to say that I received it and it got misplaced, my world has been chaos lately so it's possible. Also, if your world has been chaos I completley understand. There's always next time. 

Thank you to everyone who I was able to particpate with, it really makes Halloween extra special!! I have a grown neice who shared that she was in the card aisle at a store (in October) looking at the cards and said to her husband "I don't get it, who exchanges Halloween cards?" Then she came to my house and was like, oh! 😎


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> The end of October and all of November have been like a Twilight Zone, and I haven't had a chance to post the last grouping of cards that I received. A Halloween party, a couple of weeks of rotating houseguests, and then an unexpected death in the family; I feel like my head and heart have been on a swivel.
> 
> I want to make sure people know that 1) I received your cards, and 2) just how much I appreciate them!!
> 
> ...


Third person I know who hasn't recieved one from deadlite_scholar. I hope they are okay. 

I hope your choas calms down and life gets better for you.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if the USPS is a fault or what but I had 3 cards I didn't receive at Halloween, I've sent message to all three weeks ago asking about them but no reply from any of them, my three were Snickers, Lokai, dead _scholar. Sometimes I hear back and there are good reasons for cards not to show up, sometimes it's the USPS, like the time they send a card back to me rubber stamped that said address didn't exist, it did and they resent it, but it delayed the card by weeks. Or this year when my card to Australia came back because the USPS is NO LONGER sending things there.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Stinkerbelle that makes 4 without a deadlite_scholar card. They only stated they were sending 5. I tried contacting everyone I was missing a card from too.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sometimes things happen and cards don't get sent... Over the years I've gotten good reasons which gets then a forgiven and a couple of flaky reasons which will give me pause for the next time they ask to exchange, some just never give a reason which puts them on the nope not this time list for sure. 

Unlike the reaper exchanges which have banned people from joining for non-sending, card exchanges have no such rule at this time. Those who came before me never keep such a banned list nor have I, we've always left it up to those requesting an exchange to make their own choice on whom to exchange with. I look at it this way a card isn't that expensive so if I take a chance and send one to someone new to the exchange and they don't send one back I'll not get a soda that week... don't need the soda anyway. If they do send a card back to me then maybe I've made a new Halloween Friend that I might email with throughout the year and look forward to their cards.


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Have to say that I'll need to re-assess being part of the Card Exchange next year - out of 22 cards, I only received 9 prior to Halloween. I appreciate what people are saying about late cards extending the season, but I personally like receiving the cards in the build up to the big day. International postage might just be too hard perhaps?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

PanchoG said:


> Have to say that I'll need to re-assess being part of the Card Exchange next year - out of 22 cards, I only received 9 prior to Halloween. I appreciate what people are saying about late cards extending the season, but I personally like receiving the cards in the build up to the big day. International postage might just be too hard perhaps?


I am so sorry that you suffered from a USPS doing a face plant... it was/IS truely embrassing. Alas when it came to international mailings this past year so much suffered from the past administration's meddling with the USPS. Toss in the pandemic and well shamefully the USPS fell very short of it's motto. "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I just received a Halloween 2021 card today. It was returned to sender “ no such street”!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Had that happen one exchange, a card I sent was returned to me with such an ink stamp last year. Went to the PO after checking with the person it was going to if I had the right address. I did and it turned out the to be their error as a look on they computer at the local PO said such an address did in fact exist. There was one year a LOT of people got their sent cards back from a Canadian address... The exchanger only used the HF screen name and the local postal didn't understand that the strange name on the envelopes was the same person at the address and sent them back return to sender. 

Now in the case of this year and PanchoG many of their US mailed cards came back to us because at some point in Sept the USPS stopped sending mail to Australia. If you got your card to thee back you are entitled to reimbursement of the cost of your stamp. Took Frog a little arguing with the postal worker, as the local office was unaware of the countries we were no longer shipping to but we got a new stamp and plan on resending when I can.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

If anyone is wondering about the Bloody Valentine/Lupercalia card exchange, the thread has been started. Head on over!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have received so many more cards!! Thank you to X-pired, Sneakykid, Goth Kitty Lady, PanchoG, Halloweeenier, CallyIn, Somethingwicked1959, Defenstrator, Darrellarose, NYKate, LLR, HallowPumpkin, Ladyfrog, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, and Disterz!
> Here is a my card wall so far-I love this exchange!
> View attachment 755523


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have received so many more cards!! Thank you to X-pired, Sneakykid, Goth Kitty Lady, PanchoG, Halloweeenier, CallyIn, Somethingwicked1959, Defenstrator, Darrellarose, NYKate, LLR, HallowPumpkin, Ladyfrog, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, and Disterz!
> Here is a my card wall so far-I love this exchange!
> View attachment 755523


WOW! Your tree is amazing!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have received so many more cards!! Thank you to X-pired, Sneakykid, Goth Kitty Lady, PanchoG, Halloweeenier, CallyIn, Somethingwicked1959, Defenstrator, Darrellarose, NYKate, LLR, HallowPumpkin, Ladyfrog, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, and Disterz!
> Here is a my card wall so far-I love this exchange!
> View attachment 755523


Your tree is awesome!


----------

